# Length of stay of a student visa - OSHC



## Celine (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I will soon be an exchanged student at a university in Perth and I started to apply for a student visa but I am not too sure on what to answer when they ask me how long I plan to stay. My course stops on June 19th, 2016 and my OSHC expires on July 27th, 2016. 
I have seen on the Immigration website that a visa could be granted for two extra months at the end of the course but I don't know if I can indicate that I would like to stay until August as my health insurance expires end of July? 

Is it better if I write that I will be departing before July 27th 2016? 

Thank you for your help, 
Celine


----------



## FarhanFayaz (May 23, 2015)

In my point of view you should write a date 1st july.


----------

